# Can I move the SMG paddles to my alcantara wheel?



## YetiX (Jun 7, 2004)

Just got my 2003 M3 with SMG. I'm really enjoying everything except the steering wheel. I have a 325 with the alcantara (ZHP) sterring wheel which I love. Can I move the paddles from my M3 wheel to the ZHP wheel? From the realoem.com diagram it looks like I should be able to but :dunno: Anyone done this before?

Thanks!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

YetiX said:


> Just got my 2003 M3 with SMG. I'm really enjoying everything except the steering wheel. I have a 325 with the alcantara (ZHP) sterring wheel which I love. Can I move the paddles from my M3 wheel to the ZHP wheel? From the realoem.com diagram it looks like I should be able to but :dunno: Anyone done this before?
> 
> Thanks!


Our very own Mr. Paddle Shift might be able to help you there.

http://www.bmw-paddleshift-retrofit.com/


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Only if you stop calling it the "ZHP" wheel. That wheel was available long before the ZHP came out.


----------



## YetiX (Jun 7, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Our very own Mr. Paddle Shift might be able to help you there.
> 
> http://www.bmw-paddleshift-retrofit.com/


He said it could be done and that it was difficult but did not provide any details. :dunno:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

YetiX said:


> He said it could be done and that it was difficult but did not provide any details. :dunno:


He did this for me several months ago. I shipped two steering wheels to him -- my 325iT SMG (SSG) sport wheel and an M sport wheel. He removed the paddles from the original wheel and installed them on the M sport wheel. Awesome! :thumbup:

I was worried about the relationship of the paddles to the thicker rim and the whole question of placement, but in the end I thought "Wait a minute -- This guy knows BMW steering wheels and SMG/SSG paddles inside and out -- why worry? He'll just do it correctly." And of course that's exactly what he did: the paddle placement is perfect.

Turnaround time was minimal -- a week or so IIRC. I believe the price was $130 including shipping both wheels back to me.

I'm a very satisfied customer and would highly recommend Herr Dr Ing Paddleshift! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> I'm a very satisfied customer and would highly recommend Herr Dr Ing Paddleshift! :thumbup:


Lawrence, thanks for the support. I think he's referring to the +/- paddles.

Anyway, glad you like the mod. Not quite yet Dr Ing. But should be there within one year. Wish me well!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

YetiX said:


> He said it could be done and that it was difficult but did not provide any details. :dunno:


I believe I have already replied to your email.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Not quite yet Dr Ing. But should be there within one year.


You wrote the book, Vince -- as far as I'm concerned, you have a PhD in SMG/SSG shift paddles. We'll let the paperwork catch up later! 

And I should have better clarified that the swap you did for me is not the same as that sought by YetiX, since he has SMG II and I have SSG. So I may have been out of line in quoting my price: SMG II swap could be more or less involved.

In any event, doing the swap on an M3 is great, but for a 325/330 with the non-M SMG (SSG) it substantially transforms the feel of the car. I've said it before -- as have others -- but it bears repeating: the swap from the regular sport steering wheel to the meaty M sport or M3 steering wheel transforms the car. It has always amazed me how this small change enhances the feel so much. For any 325/330 SMG driver who's read this far: Highly recommended!


----------



## YetiX (Jun 7, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I believe I have already replied to your email.


You did Vince and than you for that. I guess what I'm trying to figure out is if it is something I can accomplish. Would you mind either sending me a PM or e-mail or even call me at 619-933-8632 with a bit more detail. You said that it involves some fabrication and that's the part I wonder about. With my 325s I've done just about every mod from simple to difficult, but I've had good DIYs to follow (except the bumper switch which I just figured out). But I haven't had to fabricate anything mechanical. Splice wires, figure how to get something mechanical to work, you bet! But what does this swap involve? Either way, I'm pulling the wheels apart on Saturday and we'll see what happens but I'd love some guidance. I NEED alcantara!! Thanks!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I dunno, Paddle.Shift is a friend and all but I would figure it's easier just to send him the two wheels and have him do it. I've seen him work and he's METICULOUS.

Unless the problem is that one of the wheel is attached to a daily drive, then I can see how this COULD be a problem.


----------



## YetiX (Jun 7, 2004)

The HACK said:


> I dunno, Paddle.Shift is a friend and all but I would figure it's easier just to send him the two wheels and have him do it. I've seen him work and he's METICULOUS.
> 
> Unless the problem is that one of the wheel is attached to a daily drive, then I can see how this COULD be a problem.


He did send me a bit of a further reply today. It is attached to my daily driver so send the wheel out's a bit of a problem. I'm going to try it this weekend and see what it looks like once the wheel is pulled off. I'm one of those dolts who loves to do stuff myself!


----------

